# Disston Handsaw--I think I have Something Special



## Matt59 (Mar 30, 2013)

If this ends up like my antique axe thread I'll take it over to lumberjocks or someplace :msp_tongue: but I think some of you may be interested--

I went to an auction today to find some nice old hand tools. I was looking for a draw knife and old hand crosscut and rip saws, among other things. Tools to use, not to sit around and look pretty. Anyway, I didn't find a draw knife but a nice old 28'' rip saw caught my eye and I ended up bringing it home for $35. I figured I'd clean it up and it'd be good as new; plus, I just wasn't satisfied with the quality of hand saws in Sears and Home Depot. $35 seemed like a good deal compared to new rip saws that I could only buy on the internet. 

So, I got home and started to clean up the saw and do some research. I new the name "Disston" was good but I new nothing else about the saw or the company. The logo/imprint on the saw blade says "Henry Disston & Son, Key Stone Saw Works, Philadelphia, Cast Steel 7 Warranted, Patent Ground." I did some reading on the Disston Saws page and found that Disston & Son was the company name from 1865-1871. In '71 they changed the name to Disston & Sons. I compared my saw to saws from those years and they look extremely similar--the handle, nib, and logo. Needless to say, I'm pretty excited to have picked up something so old.

But here's the weird part-- The medallion in the handle is not Disston & Son. It's Spear & Jackson Sheffield. At first I thought it could be a Disston blade and a S&J handle, but the handle looks very much like Disston saws from 1865-1871. I can only imagine that the first owner lost or broke the Disston medallion and replaced it. It is a tool, after all, and made to work. 

I'm cleaning up the blade now and will polish the hardware too. I removed the grit and finish from the handle and rubbed in a coat of linseed oil. I don't know how to sharpen hand saws but this one seems sharp enough for now. I've seen a few of these on ebay during my reading and one is listed for $299...but I bought this to use, not to sell. I'm keeping it and will put it to use.

I'll post some pictures if anyone would like to see them.

Update-- I got the blade cleaned up and the handle back on, getting the hardware back together is proving to be pretty hard. The nuts and bolts will sit in WD40 tonight to loosen up some of the grit in the threads and hopefully get them easier to get back together. 

Let me know if anyone wants pictures or updates.

Update-pictures

View attachment 287733
View attachment 287734
View attachment 287735
View attachment 287736


----------



## blades (Apr 23, 2013)

The original medallion might have come loose and got lost so a replacement was used. I see that a lot on old saws or a carriage bolt and nut seems to popular as well. Blade quality should be good , but more than likely you will need to anneal the cutting edge in order to reset and sharpen due to age and work hardening of the metal over time it becomes very brittle.


----------



## Matt59 (Apr 23, 2013)

blades said:


> The original medallion might have come loose and got lost so a replacement was used. I see that a lot on old saws or a carriage bolt and nut seems to popular as well. Blade quality should be good , but more than likely you will need to anneal the cutting edge in order to reset and sharpen due to age and work hardening of the metal over time it becomes very brittle.



Yeah, I figured the same thing about the medallion. 
What do you mean by 'anneal' and how would I do that?
I believe the teeth do need a good sharpening; I'll have to teach myself how to sharpen and set them.


----------

